# Anyone looking for a new agility dog?



## Pilot'sowner (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I had second thoughts about posting this, but why not? Our current foster, Sophie, is the most agile dog I have ever met. The first day she was her, she jumped up onto a 2 1/2 foot picnic table from a sit. She then jumped over the side of the truck and into the bed from a standing position! She is also very long and lean therefore FAST. Sophie is very smart and basically lives to please us. Our rescue has seen a drop in applications lately (due to the economy maybe?) and I was just wondering if someone was looking for a new obedience or agility dog. She would just be a perfect for agility I have done some small jumps with her, the table, and the A-frame. She had no hesitations on the A-frame and did it by herself without me telling her to today! If no one's interested at least I asked I'm sure she'll get adopted soon. You can see her pics and bio at gulfsouthgoldens.com

Thanks!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope youre rescue starts to see an influx of applications and hope someone here sees this and is interested in Sophie.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Where is she located and how old is she?


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Erica...http://gulfsouthgoldens.com/adoptions/sophie 3.html You are thinking female?


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Cam's Mom said:


> Erica...http://gulfsouthgoldens.com/adoptions/sophie 3.html You are thinking female?


No no! Not for me! 

I've got my hands full with they boy's extracurriculars! I had a lead though for someone in the northeast that needs an adult dog.

Erica


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My friend Georgie is looking to adopt a golden who will be affable with her friendly cat. She lives on forty acres, and is a wonderful dog person.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

She sounds like a wonderful girl, that will really brighten someone's home with love. I so hope someone on the forum will know someone looking for a great girl like Sophie.


----------



## Pilot'sowner (Oct 29, 2008)

She is great with cats and what dog wouldn't want to live on 40 acres!? If you know anyone interested just have them fill out an application on gulfsouthgoldens.com and mention Sophie. We ship a lot of dogs to the NE. I forgot to mention she is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

Pilot'sowner;. I forgot to mention she is drop dead gorgeous![/quote said:


> i aint never met a blonde who isnt.


----------



## Pilot'sowner (Oct 29, 2008)

Good news! Someone down here is interested in her and if hopefully coming to see her this weekend! He is just perfect for her, so i hope it all works out:crossfing


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

That is WONDERFUL news!! I so hope this works out for Pilot. She is so SPECIAL, and just sounds so Sweet! Please keep us updated!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

She is a BEAUTIFUL dog, I hope she gets a great forever home!!!! Nice to meet you Sophie!


----------



## Pilot'sowner (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone. She is going for a trial this week that will hopefully work out, but everyone (including the possible owner) are not optimistic. She has had some chewing problems lately and he is gone 10 hours a day, but he still wanted to try:crossfing. We'll see how it goes!! She has SO much potential for any dog sport i wish she could go to someone who would do that with her, but she will also make a good pet.


----------



## Pilot'sowner (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, the trial didn't work out He left her for three times on purpose and she chewed three different things, so leaving her for ten hours a day in a crate probably isn't the best option. SO, she is back up for adoption. We will only adopt her out to someone how is home most or all of the day. Please keep your fingers crossed:crossfing that the right person comes along!

Thanks,

Mary, Pilot, and Sophie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sorry it didnt work out for Sophie but it sounds like it wouldnt have been the right home for her. I bet the right one will come soon and she will be loved and spoiled for the rest of her life.


----------

